# Method of great success



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

There has been some talk about getting piranha to feed on mice and there being disappointment, I shall tell you what has worked for me in the hopes it will do the same for you.

First, usually P's like to stay on the bottom so they need to understand that there food might come from the top now and STAY at the top not just sink down...

First, fast your P's......don't feed them for a day or two...
Feed them normally on Sunday skip Monday feed on Tuesday or Wednesday

Next buy an APPROPRIATE sized mouse- if I had a dime for someone who said, "I went to fed my 3 red bellies an adult mouse but hey are only 3 inches...














that wont work

next, the first few attempts to feed after they realize food is on the top floating WILL be clumsy and they will not be efficient in killing or pack hunting hence the cruel and torturous death of the mouse, that is unless you have to kill the mouse yourself after they eviscerate it and the let it swim around with 5 inches of intestine dragging (happened to me)









For the first 3 times you want to feed mice ....KILL THEM FIRST, make it float, they will get the idea and nail it at the surface the added bonus is that they learn its food and when thy go to kill the real thing they don't become afraid of the kicking feet (also happened to me)









I would say, after the first three prekill feeding sessions, try a live mouse but get a smaller mouse then what you have been using to make it more efficient kill. Then work your way up the size ranks when that goes well

It might take 3-5 feeding sto get them expert but they WILL. It does take time although not a whole lot

Also mice aren't very um&#8230;healthy so I wouldn't do all this "training" all at once one right after another space out the mice

I wish everyone luck and hope to see some happy P owners as well as good videos

cheers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You are the butcher of rodents.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Also please make sure you kill them in a safe way, dont use mouse toxins to kill them, if you can, like i can, i have a N2O tank i can kill them with, trap them and kill them that way. Buy gas, but dont kill them with toxics.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good info, fellas. I was planning to poke a hole in the mouse by stabbing it, letting the blood flow to get my boys riled up. Even then I was skeptical about them getting the courage to even want to get close to something swimming frantically on top of the tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey also so the Ps dont frerak out to much and the mouse has less chance of climbing out of the tank... try freezing the mouse for a little bit, do not kill it, but get its heart rate going very slowly, this way it will not be as active and have less a chance to escape your tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Feezing a mouse in your fridge with all your other frozen foods you eat, is just plain GROSS!!!

All the sacrifices just to satisfy your hobby.. LOL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Feezing a mouse in your fridge with all your other frozen foods you eat, is just plain GROSS!!!
> 
> All the sacrifices just to satisfy your hobby.. LOL


 put him in a ruber made box thingy a boober


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Also please make sure you kill them in a safe way, dont use mouse toxins to kill them, if you can, like i can, i have a N2O tank i can kill them with, trap them and kill them that way. Buy gas, but dont kill them with toxics.


 Gas?!?!? Just use a claw hammer









Thanks for the info, FT.
I don't know if I'll ever bring it in practice, but that's besides the point...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks fork..know is have the battle...yo joe..


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I just grab the mouse by the tail and knock em dead on a hard surface.


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

Claw hammer, lol. I wrapped mine with aluminum foil and stuck him in the microwave.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

And I thought I was cruel


----------

